# Does anyone know...



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase some containers (like the sell bettas in at the pet store) with the lids? I have some baby bettas coming soon, and I'm going to need some to separate the males when its time for sexing. Thanks so much!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Craft store..........


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try you local restaurant supply store...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sushi restaurant? LOL


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Osiris said:


> Sushi restaurant? LOL


haha could just take the bettas there two birds with one stone.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

These are the grow out containers that I use. They come in different sizes.
http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B102


----------

